# 

## MeIIIok

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7#post53924817

   .

       6%  .  ,     .      ( ,   ,     ).          .

1.    ,     ,      ,             .      EMS(    ,        ).     ,                 (      ).           ,        (        ),          .          .
      ?       ?         ? (        ,      ).

 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, , ..       .




> ?


  6% - ,       . , , ?




> ,


   , -     ,     .




> ?


 ,    , , .

----------


## MeIIIok

> , , ..       .


,         ?




> 6% - ,       . , , ?


 ,        .




> , -     ,     .


 ,   ?        .            .




> ,    , , .


     ?           ,       ,          ?

        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         ?


  - ,   ,    .



> ,   ?        .            .


  ,     , 



> ?


,      ,   ...




> ,       ,


   ...      .  , ,       .

----------


## RaDiaN

MeIIIok!
        ?      ,            (, , \,  ,  ..)    ??        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


  ,    6%.




> ?


   .

----------


## MeIIIok

*ZZZhanna*, ,   :yes:

----------

,     .      ,        ,            ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     .


        ,  .

----------

,       .                ,     , .           . .

----------

.

----------

.

----------


## geroy777

,     .   ,      , ..     .        ,  , .    ,    .

     .
1.  .   ,     ,     .     ,  .     ,    ,     ?     .       ( , ),      .  ,           " ,   ,   ".    ,  : *" ,  ,     , :
   ,             ,   5000 ."*
      .  ,    .     .     .  -   (   ,  ),            :Smilie: .        !     ,     :Smilie: 

2.      .      "  ,   ".    ,    ,      ,    !       .     :Wink: 

, :   (    -  '   6%)  " "  " - ,  ". ,  . .    -     .        .        "-"    ,    .     ,   .        )))     -         .

P.S.:       ,   !

----------

> 1.  .   ,     ,     .     ,  .     ,    ,     ?     .       ( , ),      .  ,           " ,   ,   ".    ,  : *" ,  ,     , :
>    ,             ,   5000 ."*
>       .  ,    .     .     .  -   (   ,  ),           .        !     ,



 3

  ,   
,     

4.           ,        ,         ,           

   ( - )   ,  
 49
 ,    .

----------

5000

----------

